# Fresh caught, frozen fish



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I looked & can't find a list with types of fish(or places caught) ok/not ok to feed the dogs.
I have an over abundance of fish from all of our fishing expeditions this summer. The fish is all from places we catch fish for ourselves to eat(streams, lakes, rivers). Most of the fish is smaller pan fish type, northerns, & perch. I do have a few walleye, bass, & trout. Can I feed these types of fish? Anything to be aware of?
I know our dogs will sometimes catch a smaller fish from our stream & eat the whole thing(guts & all) w/o any problems, but want to double check if it's ok to add these as a regular part of their diet. Thanks!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm sure others will know better, but the only fish I've heard that should not be fed to dogs is salmon from the Pacific Northwest.

I too would be very interested in learning if there's others to stay away from.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I feed freshwater fish often, I don't care for it myself, so the dogs get it. I remove spiny fins like from walleye before I feed them. Anything that is good enough for you to eat can be fed to the dogs.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks! Dogs will be getting fish for din din tonight


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Some state websites list fish advisories. Here's one for CT: http://www.ct.gov/dph/cwp/view.asp?a=3140&q=387460&dphNav_GID=1828&dphPNavCtr=|#47464


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: northwoodsGSD
> I know our dogs will sometimes catch a smaller fish from our stream & eat the whole thing(guts & all) w/o any problems, but want to double check if it's ok to add these as a regular part of their diet. Thanks!!


Wow! I'd like to see that on video! LOL


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

So they will eat the whole fish? bones and scales dont bother them? 
I was wondering about catching fish and feeding since paying for fish in the store can get pretty pricey.

Watch out sunfish. LOL


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: smykeSo they will eat the whole fish? bones and scales dont bother them?
> I was wondering about catching fish and feeding since paying for fish in the store can get pretty pricey.
> 
> Watch out sunfish. LOL


I see you're from CT. CT has several fish advisories.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I am aware of that Joanne. thank you.

I would not feed the fish caught in a spot I wouldnt eat from myself.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EW! I would NOT feed my dogs raw fish from this river....(CT)
As they have all sorts of nasty diseases. PCBs I believe. I give my dog small amounts of washed tuna fish.
(Probally doesnt have any nutritional value to him though.)
Raw fish have a lot of parasites as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Canned tuna is one of the fish that can contain the highest mercury amounts.

The larger the fish, the higher the amount of mercury. Tunas are HUGE!!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

What do you do as far as fish goes Lauri?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I buy Tilapia and Whiting fillets. Only two of my guys will eat the whole fish (Tilapia) so I've been leaning more towards the Whiting.

The Tilapia used to be cheaper but now they both run $1.49/lb. There's less waste with the Whiting so that's what I go with.

I also feed canned Jack Mackerel (although it too has had a price jump).


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, I eat SMALL amounts of tuna...so I give my dog like a piece the size of a quarter, if not less.
(His staring at me while Im eating always gets me HA!)


----------

